# Reset bei TP, TON und TOF



## ogstyle (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
hab mal Fragen zu o.g Funktionen.
Initialisieren tut man die Funkt. ja über: IN und PT
Sobald z.B. der TON läuft, läuft er die Zeit, die eingestellt wurde, durch.

Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass wenn man den Timer unterbrechen will, man selbigen mit PT=T#0s initialisieren muss?
Ist das so eine Art Reset oder macht man das bei den IEC-Timern anders?

Wie mache ich es, dass bei IN ein negiertes Eingangssignal haben will? (Syntax)

Will die Timer über Lokalinstanzen aufrufen.
Ist das überhaupt möglich, wenn man z.B. mehrere TON braucht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

Also hast Du Dir die Hilfe vom TON mal durchgelesen?
Ich habe den Eindruck das Du das noch vor Dir hast. Schau Dir dort mal die Grafik an und dann vergesse den Blödsinn mit dem t#0s.

Zur Negation  in SCL einfach ein NOT einfügen in den anderen Sprachen wie gewohnt.

myTimer(IN:= NOT myInput, PT:=t#5s);


----------



## MSB (24 Juli 2007)

@zotos
Bei TON ist das ja ziemlich einfach, einfache die Freigabe von IN weg,
und schon ist der Timer in Grundstellung.

Welche definierte Möglichkeit es aber bei TP bzw. TOF gibt wäre mir jetzt auch nicht geläufig.

Da ich zu >90% TON verwende habe ich mir darüber auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zotos (24 Juli 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> @zotos
> Bei TON ist das ja ziemlich einfach, einfache die Freigabe von IN weg,
> und schon ist der Timer in Grundstellung.
> ...



Mir ist das klar. In CoDeSys nutze ich zu 100% TON/TOF da es dort keine schwulen Timer gibt. Aber auch aus der Hilfe von Siemens geht das klar hervor.


----------



## ogstyle (24 Juli 2007)

Das mit TON habe ich eingesehen, aber wie es z.B. mit TP aussieht, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Hab mir die Funktionen ja in meinem schlauen Buch angeschaut (Hans Berger, AWL und SCL) und da steht für TP, ich zitiere:
"... Wechselt das VKE am Starteingang von "0" nach "1", startet die Zeitkunktion. Sie läuft mit der programmnierten Zeitdauer ab, unabhängig vom weitern Verlauf des VKEs am Starteingang. ..."
weiter steht da:
"... Möchten Sie die Zeitfunktion neu initialisieren, starten Sie sie mit der Zeitdauer PT = T#0s. ..."

Ich hab jetzt auch in der Step7-Hilfe die Artikel zu den IEC-Timern gefunden. Hab immer nach Timer, Ton, Tof, sfb aber nicht nach iec gesucht. Das war dann des Rätsels Lösung.

Kann ich einen gesetzten Impuls nicht auch irgenwie unterbrechen?


----------



## kpeter (25 Juli 2007)

ogstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich einen gesetzten Impuls nicht auch irgenwie unterbrechen?


 
guten morgen

wie wäre es mit denn reset eingang in awl oder kop oder fup


----------



## ogstyle (26 Juli 2007)

geht das auch mit den IEC-Timern: TP und TOF?
Wenn ja, wie?

Mit den Standard-Timern ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## MW (2 August 2007)

Bei den iec Timern gibts keinen Reset

Kpeter war da wohl gerade bei den Standart Timern


----------



## kpeter (2 August 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Bei den iec Timern gibts keinen Reset
> 
> Kpeter war da wohl gerade bei den Standart Timern


 
ja war ich sind wir denn nicht bei denn standart mal wieder was überlesen


----------

